# How to wire central heating timer



## martin.smith (10 Jan 2010)

I HAVE A FLASH 31031 CENTRAL HEATING TIMER.I HAVE A LIVE AND NEUTRAL WIRE FROM BOILER AND THE SAME FROM FUSED MAINS.THE DIAGRAM TELLS ME WHAT TO DO WITH THREE OF THE WIRES BUT DOESNT TELL ME WHAT TO DO WITH THE BOILER NEUTRAL.CAN ANYONE HELP?THE DIAGRAM CAN BE FOUND AT controls.hager.com/files/download/0/215.../9419_520_04_GB.pdf


----------



## packard (10 Jan 2010)

Neutrals can be joined together in the same place.The brown can break the supply.You need a switch feed and a permanent live at your boiler by the way


----------



## Vapona (10 Jan 2010)

Your link is broken. I assume it's this one?                                     http://controls.hager.com/applicati...=/files/download/0/215_2/0/9419_520_04_GB.pdf                                                   Simply common the boiler neutral into the supply neutral.


----------

